# WindowClosingAdapter wird nicht gefunden



## nieselfriem (10. Nov 2009)

Hallo ich tipple gerade ein wenig an einem Swingbeispiel herum. dabei soll der WindowClingadapter eingebunden werden. Dieser wird jedoch nicht gefunden

```
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class Listing3501 extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
	private static final String[] MONTH = {"Januar","Februar","Maerz",
		"April", "Mai", "Juni", "Juli", "August", "September","Okober",
		"November", "Dezember"
	};
public Listing3501() {
		super("Swing-Programm");
		JPanel namePanel = new JPanel();
		JLabel label = new JLabel("Name: ", new ImageIcon("triblue.gif"),SwingConstants.LEFT);
		namePanel.add(label);
		JTextField tf = new JTextField(30);
.....//Ein paar Buttons usw.
addWindowListener(new WindowClosingAdapter(true)); ///und hier kann er ihn nicht finden
	}
```
was läuft da falsch?

gruß niesel


----------



## Michael... (10. Nov 2009)

Ich kenne die Klasse WindowAdapter von WindowClosingAdapter habe ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## javimka (10. Nov 2009)

Diese Klaase musst du selber programmieren. Du machst das sicher mit einem Buch und dort wirst du wahrschinlich folgendes finden:


```
/* WindowClosingAdapter.java */

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class WindowClosingAdapter
extends WindowAdapter
{
  private boolean exitSystem;

  /**
   * Erzeugt einen WindowClosingAdapter zum Schliessen 
   * des Fensters. Ist exitSystem true, wird das komplette
   * Programm beendet.
   */
  public WindowClosingAdapter(boolean exitSystem)
  {
    this.exitSystem = exitSystem;
  }
  
  /**
   * Erzeugt einen WindowClosingAdapter zum Schliessen 
   * des Fensters. Das Programm wird nicht beendet.
   */
  public WindowClosingAdapter()
  {
    this(true);
  }
  
  public void windowClosing(WindowEvent event)
  {
    event.getWindow().setVisible(false);
    event.getWindow().dispose();
    if (exitSystem) {
      System.exit(0);
    }
  }
}
```


----------

